# Vote: World's Most Beautiful Skyline



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

HONG KONG


----------



## Tigris (May 27, 2009)

WTF? Why there are still people who say Germans are Nazis if they show any sign of patriotic spirit? Is it a crime if we think Frankfurt is the worlds best? We are in the modern age now for goodness sake. Not in WWII.

People are just jealous that Germany is a great nation! Long live the Germans! 

This is for all the Germans and all non Germans alike who believe about change! Germany ≠ Nazi!


----------



## Tigris (May 27, 2009)

Frankfurt all the way for me!


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

Frankfurt's skyline does it for me.
And Tigris, you're right. I'm not German, but I hate it how people still call Germans Nazis. We have a lot of German friends, they are nice people. Hitler and his followers were Nazis, not the German population.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ And Hitler wasn't even a German, so really the Austrians are the 'real nazis' :lol:


----------



## schum-ho (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ :yes:


But this thread isn't about Nazis (at least it doesn't look like that) so let's rather discuss about the skylines 


Amazing that Frankfurt is so highly ranked. It is indeed one of the most beautiful skylines in the world.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't take this thread seriously and voted Frankfurt :tongue2:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

schum-ho said:


> ^^ :yes:
> 
> 
> But this thread isn't about Nazis (at least it doesn't look like that) so let's rather discuss about the skylines
> ...





MDguy said:


> I didn't take this thread seriously and voted Frankfurt :tongue2:


There's your answer. That, and a few Germans.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

We don't even have so many Germans around


----------



## lucianmx_2007 (Sep 12, 2007)

NEW YORK


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

erbse said:


> We don't even have so many Germans around


How many of us left in this part of the SSC, after exsessiv banning, brigging, abusements?
me, you, Skylinne FFM, Kame.... thats just 4 it think. (if tigris is a german it would be 5) It Does not explain all the vots.


----------



## Grey Towers (Oct 22, 2002)

Has nothing to do with patriotism. I'm German by birth, and Frankfurt wouldn't even crack my top-20 skylines. Then again, "most beautiful skyline" is a completely subjective assertation.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> How many of us left in this part of the SSC, after exsessiv banning, brigging, abusements?
> me, you, Skylinne FFM, Kame.... thats just 4 it think. (if tigris is a german it would be 5) It Does not explain all the vots.


People voting aimlessly (I voted for Frankfurt for the heck of it) does.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

:blahblah:



It will take some time, but in the end, you'll all have to admit that Frankfurt has a far better skyline than HK


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

What's funny is that Frankfurt is beating Chicago 

I wonder if we'll make the newspaper "Renowned architecture forum users rate Frankfurt 3rd best skyline in the world"


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

Go Frankfurt! Hahaha!:banana:


----------



## Darhet (Dec 13, 2006)

1.Chicago
2.New York
3.Hongkong
4.Shanghai
5.Singapore
6.Toronto
7.Seattle
8.Dubai
9.Sydney
10.Frankfurt


----------



## chris_bkn (Jul 24, 2008)

New York now and forever


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

El skyline de Frankfurt es chico pero fabuloso!!! Definitivamente Frankfurt...


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Frankfurt even beat Chicago, SFC, Toronto and even Sydney! Hey! where is Moscow? I guess it's still early to say because it's still under construction. I guess I have to wait til next year or two.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Just vote for Frankfurt and you're done.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Kame said:


> Just vote for Frankfurt and you're done.


Just like most people who voted for Frankfurt, I too feel sympathy to the little guy. But I'm not gonna vote for it just for that reason alone.


----------



## quanghuynhchung (Jan 25, 2009)

Hong Kong is my favorite


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The thread title asks you to vote for the most beautiful skyline, while the poll asks for the best skyline. Which one is it? 

Put it this way... Hong Kong, New York City, and Chicago have far and away the best skylines in the world. When it comes to skylines, they are part of an exclusive group colloquially known as the Big Three. All of them can claim the title of world's best for different reasons:

Hong Kong -- I have a soft spot for this city. I'm a Chinese-American and my family has Hong Kong roots. All personal biases aside, the skyline is IMO the grandest of them all and has that initial wow factor far more than any other skyline, including New York City and Chicago. Part of that has to do with its size, scale, and density (tops every other skyline in all three aspects) and the way it is lit up at night. Add to that the amazing mountain backdrop and I can certainly understand why so many people consider this to be the greatest skyline in the world. Despite all of that, much of the skyline consists of nondescript block-style buildings that take away from the beauty of the skyline. Architecturally speaking, Hong Kong is quite a ways from the top. Nonetheless, I love Hong Kong!

New York City -- When people think of skylines, this city is usually the first to come to mind. It is bar none the most famous skyline in the world, housing the world's two most famous (by far) skyscrapers -- the Empire State and Chrysler Buildings. In terms of height, it has lost a bit of ground to Hong Kong and Chicago, but not so much that it matters. Architecturally speaking, this city has the most varied collection of buildings (by far). It is famous for its collection of Art Deco and Beaux-Arts buildings, which are two of my favorite architectural styles. From looking at all the current proposals, it is pushing the boundaries more so than Hong Kong and Chicago. In terms of density, New York City is ideal. Hong Kong's density is too uniform and Chicago's skyline has too much disparity between its four signature buildings (Sears/Willis, John Hancock, Aon, and Trump) and the rest of the skyline. New York City epitomized the skyscraper and while Hong Kong is bigger and Chicago the inventor, New York City still manages to edge them out. For me, the best skyline in the world.

Chicago -- When talking of skylines, you can't exclude Chicago. This city is where it all began! I personally think this is the most beautiful skyline in the world (to answer the thread title). There aren't as many monstrosities in Chicago's skyline as there are in Hong Kong and New York City. On top of that, I've never seen a more organized skyline. Finally, the location right on the banks of Lake Michigan makes for quite a sight to behold. And while I spoke in disfavor of Chicago's height disparity, it can also be seen as a blessing in that it allows one to admire the architecture of each and every building. Chicago's skyline is, more than anything else, about architecture. I love Chicago's skyline.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Samuel89, where did you get that text from? The original source obviously rated them already based on the mentioned criteria.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ once again. everything stolen from
http://www.diserio.com/hongkongskyline.html


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

ainttelling said:


> Just like most people who voted for Frankfurt, I too feel sympathy to the little guy. But I'm not gonna vote for it just for that reason alone.


common. do it and then we ll be friends. being my friend is a good reason... maybe the best


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> common. do it and then we ll be friends. being my friend is a good reason... maybe the best


Perhaps... But I have some valid reasons not to.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

sorry, i don't speak russian. Can you explain the content of your link?


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

WTF?! I googletranslated it and it's about Germans fucking children. Well, I guess that's some very good reason not to vote for Frankfurt as the world's most beautiful skyline. I've heard that Germans even started a world war some day.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

it was a German who inventet the Atomic Bomb, so the Germans killed the people in Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They even kill their allies. **** all the Germans. I hope they will someday deselect Hitler. But that will never happen, so we should kill them all, before its too late and than we counquer Frankfurt and the worlds most beautifull skyline will be ours, so we can finally vote for it! :horse:


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> it was a German who inventet the Atomic Bomb, so the Germans killed the people in Hiroshima and Nagasaki. They even kill their allies. **** all the Germans. I hope they will someday deselect Hitler. But that will never happen, so we should kill them all, before its too late and than we counquer Frankfurt and the worlds most beautifull skyline will be ours, so we can finally vote for it! :horse:


I do not think World War II is funny. Period. You brought it in this thread in an ironic light several times. Why?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

take a wild guess.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> take a wild guess.


I have asked a serious question and I expect a straight answer.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

you did not asked a question. Perhaps you think you did - but you didn't, for sure.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> you did not asked a question. Perhaps you think you did - but you didn't, for sure.


Dearest Ja-Ja-Jot! Why do you think it is OK to play games when such matters are concerned? Please think about how strange that appears to a side observer. Take a break, and after you sorted your issues out, I think you owe us an explanation why do you think it is OK to ironize about WWII.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh dear. You started the game. Its always the same game, you can't tell me, you did not know that before. So you should have told it earlier that you don't want to play it, or better: play it this style. 

What did you expected or wanted me to write, after you posted your link? Is it so disagreeable to you, that I wrtite what you want to express with your link, so you changed the railroad to excactly the other direction playing suddenly the policeman?


----------



## jayhawker (Jan 29, 2008)

Westsidelife said:


> The thread title asks you to vote for the most beautiful skyline, while the poll asks for the best skyline. Which one is it?
> 
> Put it this way... Hong Kong, New York City, and Chicago have far and away the best skylines in the world. When it comes to skylines, they are part of an exclusive group colloquially known as the Big Three. All of them can claim the title of world's best for different reasons:
> 
> ...




This is very well stated.

I think New York has by far the best architecture of the world's great skylines, and it is therefore my favorite. But Hong Kong is probably the most spectacular when viewed as a whole.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Oh dear. You started the game.


Did I really?

Message #*9*,


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The damned Nazi-Germans all voting for their own city. They are destroying this wonderfull poll. Hitler failed to conquer the world, so the nazis are trying to conquer this poll! Someone has to ban all those Nazi-Germans from the SCC and close thier sub-forum, too!


Well?

PS: Before I posted this reply, you were still busy editing the second half of your message. I hope that's OK I only replied to first?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

last edit 9:35
your comment 9:38

so everything is fine.

And now make the game complete by answering the first and only serious question in this conversation if you don't want to answer to the second half of my last post, although you read it:


Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> sorry, i don't speak russian. Can you explain the content of your link?


----------



## cityrunner (May 15, 2009)

What a TITLE??????? Is the most beauty city WHITH skyline isn´t?


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Frankfurt...​*


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

^^ is it a render?
The Opernturm looks wrong, dirty and ugly there.


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

photoshopping at its worst


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen already worse.


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

I know this site is called Skyscraper City but the question posed is to vote for the most beautiful city skyline so I am voting for Edinburgh.


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

Edinburgh also has modern buildings.......here is an aerial view of the Scottish parliament building.


----------



## Pratham Yadav (Dec 18, 2019)

Mumbai Skyline 






















Source: 
1.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai
2.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/kudrrw/mumbai_भरतindia_night_skyline/
3.imgur.com/a/f15ee


----------

